# Kaopectate



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got a big jug of it Co-Op (I about died when I saw the price! CHEAP! Not even $9.00 for a gallon!) and it had everything (of course) but the goat dosage on it. Just want to know what it is so I know how to use it properly. :hi5: 

Thanks!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Anybody know the goat dosage? Pretty please? :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wondering what the kaopectate is used for??


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

isn't an anti-diarrhea/ upset stomach medicine? ~ Like pepto-bismol?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes indeed it is. 
I have no idea how to dose it though.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm, I never heard of it. Is it natural? :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

No  :sigh: 
Wish it was, but I've heard so much good about it being used on animals with diarrhea. But I have no idea how much to give a goat.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Anybody know the goat dosage? Pretty please? :laugh:


I have only used Pepto on goat kids once. From what I've read, it's really close to Kaopectate (safe to use). I gave 3 cc/each first thing, then another 3 cc about 6 hours later. They were about 4 weeks old, and had been "tasting" everything & it was spring, so I'm pretty sure they just ate more fresh green stuff than what their bellies could handle. They originally had straight liquid  , then it was back to normal a day later. I think the big thing is, to try to figure out WHY they have the issue in the first place. Pepto and/or Kaopectate are/is just treating the symptoms ~ which is really important ~ especially w/babies. They get dehydrated so quickly!

This works wonders on baby pigs also! 2 cc's for the really little ones (a few days old), more for bigger babies. ~ Just in case anyone was interested... :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Potentialfarm!!!


----------

